# Andybody else seen the Taurus 4410 yet?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I was hanging out at the gun store today when FedEx arrived. Chad opened up the box to find what he had been waiting for, a Taurus 4410 revolver.

Just in case you're not familiar with it, it is capable of firing .45 long colt OR 410 shotgun shells, and just for fun it came with the 2 1/4" barrel.

If you can get over the fact that it just looks downright comical with the cylinder longer than the barrel, it's a pretty nice piece. It comes with a fiber front sight and the trigger is reasonable.

He's gonna see about shooting a bowling pin match with it Thursday.:mrgreen:


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

A revolver firing shotgun shells! What a strange idea.  Has this been done before by other manufacturers?


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I dunno. Taurus seems to be known lately for some ridiculous combos, such as the .500 caliber revolver with the 2 inch barrel.


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sounds like a good snake gun.*

It shoots the 2 1/2" .410's or .45LC's.

For CCW, I believe there are better choices, Wooddogg.:mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

TC makes single shot barrels .45 colt .410 use to have one the .410 was a blast to shoot wish I still had it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)




----------

